

Google+ Gets 10 Million Users In First 2 Days Of Being Public - nextparadigms
http://searchengineland.com/google-gains-nearly-10-million-users-in-first-2-days-of-being-open-to-the-public-94224

======
mphillips34
How is this news? crap reblog from weeks ago?

